# Read the Febraury 2011 issue of NFPA News



## aati badri (5 فبراير 2011)

Read the Febraury 2011 issue of  NFPA News


----------



## aati badri (5 فبراير 2011)

*NFPA News (codes newsletter)*





NFPA News is a free newsletter providing detailed information on NFPA codes and standards activities. _NFPA News_ typically includes special announcements, notification of proposal and comment closing dates, requests for comments on NFPA documents, publication of Formal Interpretations (FIs), Tentative Interim Amendments (TIAs), Errata, and notice of the availability of Standards Council minutes.Subscribe
To receive an e-mail when the latest issue is posted online, please sign-in and visit the e-mail options link on the "My Profile" page.

February 2011 (PDF, 422 KB)
Committee Leadership Conference, Errata Issued, New Standards Council Members; Committee Calendar; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
January 2011 (PDF, 754 KB) 
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs on NFPA 58, 654, and NFPA 1801; Errata Issued; Call for Nominations for TC Service Awards; Committees Soliciting Proposals; Committee Calendar; and Call for Members
December 2010 Special Edition (PDF, 458 KB)
Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs on NFPA 13, NFPA 13D, NFPA 13R, NFPA 25, and NFPA 1984; Call for Nominations for 2011 Technical Committee Service Awards; Fall 2011 Report on Proposals Available Soon; Committee Calendar; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals 
December 2010 (PDF, 517 KB)
Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs on NFPA 58, NFPA 70, NFPA 80, and NFPA 86; Two New Documents Seeking Proposals; Motions Committee Report Available for Fall 2010 Documents; Call for Nominations for 2011 Technical Committee Service Awards; Fall 2011 Report on Proposals Available Soon; Committee Calendar; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
November 2010 (PDF, 414 KB)
Comments Sought on Proposed TIA; Issued TIAs and Errata; Nominations Sought for the 2011 Standards Council Awards; New Projects and Documents; Committee Calendar; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals.
October 2010 (PDF, 346 KB)
Errata issued on NFPA 409 and the Fall 2010 ROC for NFPA 1192; New Chairs Appointed at August 2010 Standards Council Meeting; Did You Know?; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals 
September 2010 (PDF, 734 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs to NFPA 13, 80, 654, and 850; Standards Council Minutes available; TIAs Issued and Not Issued; Errata, New Documents and Committees Approved; Call for Members; and Committee Calendar
August 2010 (PDF, 516 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs to NFPA 32, NFPA 58, and NFPA 101; New Project Proposed; TIAs and Errata Issued; Call for Proposals; and Committee Calendar; 
July 2010 (PDF, 395 KB)
Updated on 7/2/2010 to include one additional Proposed TIA on NFPA 13. 
Comments Sought for Six Proposed TIAs: NFPA 13 (Nos. 998 and 1000), NFPA 13D (Nos. 994 and 996) and NFPA 13R (Nos. 995 and 997); Committees Soliciting Proposals; Call for Members; and Committee Calendar 
June 2010 (PDF, 359 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIA on NFPA 54; Errata Issued for NFPA 31, 55, 70, and 850; Annual 2011 Report on Proposals Available; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
May 2010 (PDF, 306 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs to NFPA 30A, NFPA 70, NFPA 79, and NFPA 654; Errata Issued for NFPA 55 and NFPA 58; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
April 2010 (PDF, 567 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs to NFPA 58 and NFPA 86; Comments Sought on Combining Dust Documents; TIAs Issued; Errata Issued for NFPA 13, NFPA 55, and NFPA 70; Comments Sought for Proposed New Projects and Documents; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
March 2010 (PDF, 267 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIA to NFPA 54; NEC Report on Comments for Annual 2010 Available Soon; Committee Leadership Conference registration information; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
February 2010 (PDF, 354 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIA to NFPA 850; Errata Issued; Annual 2010 Report on Comments Available; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
January 2010 (PDF, 451 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs on NFPA 70E, NFPA 495, NFPA 1006, and NFPA 1971; Errata Issued; Standards Council Minutes Available; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
December 2009 (PDF, 390 KB)
Comments Sought for Proposed TIAs to NFPA 11, NFPA 20, and NFPA 72; Fall 2010 Report on Proposals Available; Nominations Sought for the 2010 Standards Council Awards; and Issued TIAs and Errata 
September 2009 (PDF, 263 KB)
Comments Sought on TIA for NFPA 37; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
August 2009 (PDF, 297 KB)
Comments Sought on TIA for NFPA 407; Fall 2009 Report on Comments Available; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
July 2009 (PDF, 363 KB)
National Electrical Code® Annual 2010 Report on Proposals Available Soon; Call for Members; Committee Calendar; and Committees Soliciting Proposals 
June 2009 (PDF, 413 KB)
Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs; Report on Proposals for Annual 2010 Revision Cycle Available; NEC Report on Proposals for the 2011 Edition Available Soon; and Committees Soliciting Proposals
May 2009 (PDF, 419 KB)
Committee Leadership Conference; Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs to NFPA 30A, NFPA 99, NFPA 101, NFPA 1500, and NFPA 1901; Errata Issued on NFPA 79; Committees Soliciting Proposals
April 2009 (PDF, 325 KB)
Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs to NFPA 80, NFPA 99, and NFPA 101; TIAs issued on NFPA 86, NFPA 101, and NFPA 1994; Errata Issued on NFPA 72; New Documents Approved; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Members
March 2009 (PDF, 224 KB)
Committee Leadership Conference; Comments Sought on Proposed TIAs to NFPA 70 and NFPA 1600; Errata issued on NFPA 70E and 90A; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Members
January/February 2009 (PDF, 296 KB)
ECommittee Special Announcement; Errata issued on NFPA 17A, NFPA 30A, and NFPA 90A; Annual 2009 Revision Cycle ROCs Available; Call for Members; and Committees Soliciting Members
Please see previous issues of NFPA News in the archives section below. Need an older issue? Please e-mail us your request.


In this Section:












2008













2005





















2007













2004/2003





















2006


----------



## حسام محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو ايديك يا غالي 
الف شكر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed zoro (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (23 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا لكم ادارة المنتدى الموقر واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد يخبراتكم العظيمة فى مجال شبكات اطفاء الحريق وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

